# The Art of Asking - Amanda Palmer



## dolly (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## kokomojoe (Mar 21, 2013)

It really makes you think about what could be accomplished if we all could just trust each other.


----------



## crow jane (Mar 22, 2013)

do you really live in bakersfield??


----------



## dolly (Mar 23, 2013)

crow jane said:


> do you really live in bakersfield??


 
No, I from Lake Isabella...small town right there next to Bakersfield. I visit the area often, I figure rather then putting "on the road" i could put up home base's instead.


----------



## crow jane (Mar 23, 2013)

awesome.

I'm quite familiar with Lake Isabella- and even more specifically kernville, because of KRBC.

I'm up there at least once a month to either go to the brewery or remington hotsprings


----------

